# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Any recommended drivers in the PA area?

## bigbamboo

The wife and I are heading to Port Antonio  this fall. We've never been to this part of the Island and we're looking forward to it. I know a good driver; one that is familiar with the area, the people and the vendors is key. Any recommendations on a local go to wingman? Thanks in advance.

----------


## sammyb

Kemar and Warren McKenzie are brothers in the area that I highly recommend.  Priced well and trustworthy.

Kemar - dainianm@gmail.com 876-891-6171
Warren wgam84@yahoo.com 876-883-9081

----------


## bigbamboo

> Kemar and Warren McKenzie are brothers in the area that I highly recommend.  Priced well and trustworthy.
> 
> Kemar - dainianm@gmail.com 876-891-6171
> Warren wgam84@yahoo.com 876-883-9081


Much thanks. I'll make sure i reach out to them.

----------


## sammyb

GREAT!

Hope your trip is all that you expect and much more!

----------


## bigbamboo

Thanks sammyb.

----------


## TAH

Not "drivah a"

----------


## bigbamboo

> Not "drivah a"


More like in my worst Boston accent; "yo sammyb yo recommendation :Stick Out Tongue:  of those drivahs is mad pissah! i'll hit em up once i hit the ground in k-town". Better? lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sammyb

> Not "drivah a"


lollll definitely not drivah a...total opposite

----------


## bigbamboo

Do Kemar or Warren have a red plate?

----------


## JitterBug

probably not . . . i have not met any red plate private drivers in pa . . . anyone else? . . .

----------


## sammyb

> probably not . . . i have not met any red plate private drivers in pa . . . anyone else? . . .



very few

no, they are not red plate

----------


## *vi*

Actually there are a lot of red plate drivers.  But they generally park at the taxi stand and load up before traveling the route.  Where in Negril, they drive up and down looking for passengers.  I rode with about 3 but only saved the information for the gentleman below..

This is a JUTA tour driver I hired when I was in Port Antonio earlier this month.

Sherman Roberts
876.850.6609
shermanroberts.jutatour@yahoo.com

He's very reliable and professional.  I had to be at the bus before 6:45 AM.  He was at my hotel at 6:15 and it only takes 5 minutes to get to  there.  He has a really nice van and just loves driving tourist around.  He's been doing it for years.  He really impressed me.

----------


## bigbamboo

Thanks *vi*. BTW I've read all your posts and have seen your pictures. They were both very helpful when deciding; where do we want to visit next? We really can't wait.

----------


## *vi*

*bigbamboo*, I'm glad my posts helped in some way.  I'm also happy more people are considering Portland.  The things I write and the pictures I post don't come close to revealing the true beauty and vibe of that part of Jamaica.  And now with Knutsford bus going there, making it affordable for a 1 or 2 nite sneek-in, I'm hoping more would experience Portland for themselves. ENJOY!!

----------

